# Outlook 2007 cannot send email unless I restart it



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi,

Whenever I compose or reply to an email in my Outlook 2007 (SP2) and click send, it gets stuck in my Outbox and doesn't get sent out. I resolve this, I have to shut down Outlook and restart it. Then the mails get sent out. I have no problem receiving new mails without restarting Outlook. 

Can anyone tell me what could be the problem?

I'm running on Windows Vista Enterprise SP2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Suggestions:
Method 1
Open the message from the Outbox and close it again. Now select the message and press DELETE 

Method 2
Put Outlook in offline mode. To do this go to File-> Work Offline. Now restart Outlook and see if you can delete it (you can try this in combination with method 1). Don't forget to put Outlook back On-line again.

Method 3
3."Control Panel" 
4."Mail" 
5."Data Files" 
6."E-mail Accounts" 
7.Double Clicked on "Microsoft Exchange Server" 
8.Removed the check from "Use Cached Exchange Mode" 
9."Close" 
10."Close" 
11.Opened Outlook 

Method 4
Remove these==> 'C:\document and setting \ %myprofile%\application data\microsoft\outlook '. restarted outlook, which created 2 files: "outcmd.dat" and "Outlook.srs" under my profile directory.


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks 2xgrump I'll try what you suggested.


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

2xgump - I tried:

Method 1: Yes I am able to delete the messages, but that doesn't solve my problem, which is that I need to shut down Outlook and launch it again before it sends out emails.

Method 2: Same as above.

Method 3: Doing this caused my Outlook to hang repeatedly. I had to force shut down Outlook. Didn't solve my problem either.

Method 4: What am I supposed to remove? The 2 files you mentioned, or the whole folder? In any case, I am not able to do this because I get "Access Denied" when I try to open the folder. I've got Admin rights but still can't access it.

Anything else that I can do to resolve this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you tried pressing F9 after it gets stuck in the Outbox?


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes I tried that. Still doesn't work. Anything else I can try?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried re-configuring your email in Control Panel => Mail, remove then add again? Also, In Tools =>Options somewhere there's a Send/Receive Sched. have you played around this settings?

I would clean out your Outlook's mailbox, I don't know how big it is, but check this out:
The next possible answer to your problem isn't quite as easy to fix. Take a look at the size of your .PST or .OST files. If they're big, you may be running out of memory, or be causing Outlook to page in and out of memory too much. When your machine has a lot of free memory, Outlook is permitted more memory in RAM. When you don't have a lot of memory, Outlook has to make do with "paged" memory, meaning memory that's really running off disk. Too much of that and Outlook will stop responding.

Since you're leaving Outlook open for a long time, while away from your computer, this might be what's happening. The fix? Simply buy as much RAM as possible and see if the problem goes away. Even if it doesn't fix your Outlook, World of Warcraft will play much better!


----------



## multiplex77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks 2xgrump. I'll try that.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you in a Domain environment or are you using pop3?


----------

